# NSIS Error on Re-Markable Adds When Uninstalling



## KJPMLP (Feb 15, 2014)

The program Re-Markable Adds was downloaded to my HP Windows 8 laptop. I want to get rid of it because adds keep popping up when I am on the internet, it is making my laptop very slow and unresponsive, and it is trying to put a virus on my computer. When I try to uninstall it, it says NSIS Error: Error launching installer. How can I fix the error and get rid of the Re-Markable Adds program?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You are already infected and Norton didn't detect this virus. Norton cannot get rid of this virus for you. 
Restart the computer and press *F8* choose *Safe Mode with Networking.* Disable Norton temporarily. Click on the link in my signature for *Virus/Malware help.* Please Do these things and post in that section of the forum and not here. 
While waiting for the security forum to answer, download ADWCleaner. this will get rid of most pop ups and unwanted toolbars.


----------



## Norton Support (Oct 1, 2013)

KJPMLP said:


> The program Re-Markable Adds was downloaded to my HP Windows 8 laptop. I want to get rid of it because adds keep popping up when I am on the internet, it is making my laptop very slow and unresponsive, and it is trying to put a virus on my computer. When I try to uninstall it, it says NSIS Error: Error launching installer. How can I fix the error and get rid of the Re-Markable Adds program?


Hello,

Sorry for the trouble. I am Vineeth and I am from the Norton support team.

Can you please start your computer in Safe Mode with Networking and then run a scan using the free Norton Power Eraser tool: http://www.Norton.com/npe?

Let me know if that helps!

Thanks!

Vineeth
Norton Support


----------

